# In & Around Bristol...a quiz



## Geri (Mar 19, 2009)

Try and guess the places from these clues...I'm not doing that well so far!

1. A wide drink                                      BROADMEAD
2. Twice shy! Once...                             BITTON
3. Sir Christopher Wren design    ST PAULS
4. April 23rd                                          ST GEORGE
5. Parisian Fodder                                  FRENCHAY
6. Overweight Cleric       BISHOPSTON
7. Religious fields    ABBOTS LEIGH
8. Heat in wet places      HOTWELLS
9. The poor actors place of rest    COTHAM
10. A royal forest                                  KINGSWOOD
11. A brightly coloured country        REDLAND
12. A heavy tree          ASHTON
13. Small pools for anglers                       FISHPONDS
14. A slope for pinning papers       STAPLE HILL
15. A sleeping cathedral    BEDMINSTER
16. Values of a senior clergyman     BISHOPSWORTH
17. A lamp wouldn't work without it          WICK
18. A royal super mare                           KINGSWESTON
19. Not coldly  WARMLEY
20. Beats the pig     KEYNSHAM
21. Written crossing place      PENSFORD
22. A timber merchant does this     STOCKWOOD
23. Little blue flower     SPEEDWELL
24. Where there's a way across the river     WILLSBRIDGE
25. Is it a bubbly one                BATH
26. His Majesty's feathers     KINGSDOWN
27. Swalling the conclusion        DOWNEND
28. Left of the promontory    PORTISHEAD
29. Mr Richard's 100th birthday     CLIFTON
30. Behind the water source      BACKWELL


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 19, 2009)

3. St pauls


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 19, 2009)

6. Bishopston


----------



## BlackArab (Mar 19, 2009)

7. Abbots Leigh?

11. Redland


----------



## Geri (Mar 19, 2009)

Not sure about 7. Is Leigh another word for field? 

I don't have the answers to these BTW, and the woman who gave it to me doesn't, either!


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 19, 2009)

9. Cotham

Will think some more on the others!


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 19, 2009)

29. Clifton


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 19, 2009)

26. Kingsdown


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 19, 2009)

19. Warmley


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 19, 2009)

19. Warmley


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 19, 2009)

oooh is 15 Bedminster?


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 19, 2009)

14. Staple Hill

16. Bishopsworth?

21. Pensford

22. Stockwood

28. Portishead


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 19, 2009)

30. Backwell


----------



## Geri (Mar 19, 2009)

Shall I update the original post with the answers?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 19, 2009)

Geri said:


> Shall I update the original post with the answers?



yes please!


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 19, 2009)

With a confession of slightly cheating on the interwebs

23. Speedwell

Are you sure 27 is right, cos swalling doesn't seem to be a word?


----------



## Geri (Mar 19, 2009)

It says swalling on the piece of paper - dunno what it means. Maybe a typo - swallowing?


----------



## Geri (Mar 19, 2009)

24. Willsbridge?


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 19, 2009)

That'd probably make more sense, will give it a think. 

ETA: Downend, of course! 

12 will be Ashton something, probably Long Ashton, less likely to be Ashton Gate. 

20 will probably be one of the many '-ham's round here, yet to work out which though!


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 19, 2009)

Geri said:


> 24. Willsbridge?



Yep, that'll be it. There was me looking for a willsford.


----------



## embree (Mar 19, 2009)

12 Ashton
27 almost certainly finishes -end


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 20, 2009)

Yep, Downend i reckon, assuming it is 'swallowing'.


----------



## Geri (Mar 20, 2009)

Two left! Beat the pig is foxing me. Hanham? Is there anywhere else ending in ham?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 20, 2009)

Geri said:


> 20. Beats the pig



Conham?


----------



## Geri (Mar 20, 2009)

It could be Conham. I suppose conning someone is similar to beating them. 

I'm going to put it down anyway.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 20, 2009)

25. Bath

?!


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 20, 2009)

Must be, been racking my brains for hours over that one, was thinking drinks. Not sure how happy Bath people would be to see it described as a place in and around Bristol though.


----------



## JTG (Mar 20, 2009)

Geri said:


> Two left! Beat the pig is foxing me. Hanham? Is there anywhere else ending in ham?



Keynsham!


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2009)

Trotterdown


----------



## Geri (Mar 20, 2009)

JTG said:


> Keynsham!



Of course!


----------



## Geri (Mar 20, 2009)

Well done everyone


----------

